# Applied for a job



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, i went in there, crushed the manager's hand in mine and asked him if they were still looking for someone. He made me fill out a job application and told me they still needed someone. I think i did well. I was confident(though i was shaking like crazy on the inside :lol) I spoke without a shaking voice and i looked him right in the eyes. :nw

Wish me luck! I haven't heard from them yet, but monday morning at first light, i'm heading there again and i'm getting that job!! :yes

oh and the job is in a videogame/comic book store(part-time) :banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck. You work in a video game/comic book store? That's so cool.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Triste Golem,

The ifrst word in your username means "sad" but that post is NOT characterisitc of a sad person, just a person with SAD. :b

Anyway, I think it is great that you will be doing something where you would have a vested interest. You seem to know a lot about anime/art and comic book stuff. You would be able to help people looking for a certain character or issue.

I hope it will work out! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## bb927 (Sep 16, 2006)

good for you! I'm proud of you! lol! I sound dumb, but I mean it.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Wooohooooooooo way to go triste Golem! :banana


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay! You know what this situation calls for, don't you?

la grande banane!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Amozza said:


> Yay! You know what this situation calls for, don't you?
> 
> la grande banane!


 :lol :rofl :nw



unsure said:


> You work in a video game/comic book store? That's so cool.


not yet...I will know monday if i work there or not 
I definitely would love to work there.



bb927 said:


> good for you! I'm proud of you! lol! I sound dumb, but I mean it.


It doesn't sound dumb at all 
Thank you.



millenniumman75 said:


> The first word in your username means "sad" but that post is NOT characterisitc of a sad person, just a person with SAD.


I'm not always that cheerful. Beleive me, the name fits me perfectly 



millenniumman75 said:


> Anyway, I think it is great that you will be doing something where you would have a vested interest. You seem to know a lot about anime/art and comic book stuff. You would be able to help people looking for a certain character or issue.


I've been wanting to work in a store like that for so long. The pay won't be great but games and comic books is something i enjoy very much. It beats being well paid...for now anyway 

And if i don't get that job, i'll just look for something else with similar hours. I feel like i need to work/be out of the house more or i'll go nut :troll 
I think i'm ready for this 

*emeraldoceans*

thats a really beautiful bird you have as your avatar :yes
thank you also.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Good luck! It's always smart to look for a job that you will actually enjoy doing. Hope you get it.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Good luck!_ :squeeze


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

You know what ur doing. Good for you. If you dont hear from them within reasonable time, make sure you call them and express intrest.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I didn't get the job 
According to the manager, i don't have enough work experience. :roll 
but he's right i guess. I haven't worked in years.
oh well...This sucks :cry 

so now i need to look for something and go through all the interviews again...and again :fall 

*feels like giving up* :hide


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Triste Golem
Just want to share my first job experience. I didn't have much experience with the job I wanted. I didn't get called for many interviews either at that time. So, When I did get called for an interview, I was willing to do anything to get it. I went there and first thing I heard from the interviewer is "we don't have an opening. There has been a mistake . someone called you without notifying me" pretty much I was asked to get out before even I had a chance to sit down. I just told this guy that's okay I understand. Then he asked me to sit down and apologized for not notifying me about it. Then I told this guy " I understand you don't want me but I am curious about your business (they had website and I didn't know how their business is making money)" Then this guy ended up chatting with me for 15mins. I left after thanking this guy for spending time with me even though he doesn't have to. Guess what happened a week later? I received an offer to join that company even though we spoke nothing about the job, the interviewer had authorized for the offer. I worked there for 1.5years. Just want to tell you when you hear something like that. Its not end of it. I would just go there once in a while and have a chat with employees or if I get another chance with manager, I would start a friendly chat about video and comics in general , about likes and dislikes about latest , things like that.
May be this manager will change his mind . Even when that doesn't happen at least you would gain experience chatting with strangers


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Luck be with you!


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thank you Dora for sharing your advice.
I'll try it and see if it will give results 

Thanks, IndigoGirl1987 



Slurpavillia said:


> Good luck! Have you ever thought of applying at EB games?


Actualy, i never applied there. They have quite a few of those stores here too. Thanks for the suggestion 

Monday and tuesday i applied to a couple of places and got one call back this morning(out of 10 places i applied to :um ). I didn't answer the phone... i was sleeping :blush so i need to call them back...I guess it's true when they say " the early bird gets the worm" haha! :b 
well, hopefully this job search pays off soon :fall


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Triste, Give yourself a pat on the back for just applying to these places. The more places you apply to the more confident you should feel. Good Luck!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks SAgirl 

I'll try to keep at it until i find something. I'm getting tired of it already though...even if i have 2 interviews this week. My paranoid mind makes me beleive that i'll go through both interviews and i won't get hired...but i know reality is different than whats going on in my mind, thankfully :lol


----------

